# Stiffy extreme Push Pole Replacement - Poseidon’s revenge



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I like my Guide, the Extreme is too small for my paws.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I like both the Guide and the Extreme. Hard to beat Stiffy.


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

Any thoughts on where to get one in Miami? When I bought my Dolphin it came w the boat right from Dolphin.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Call Kevin at Fiber Tex in Corpus (stiffy). He can tell you who has them and what sizes


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Charles J. Foschini said:


> Any thoughts on where to get one in Miami? When I bought my Dolphin it came w the boat right from Dolphin.


don't know about Miami
but I've seen Stiify's in stock at:
Caribee in Islamorada
Hells Bay in Titusville
Central Florida Marine in Maitland


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Contact Kevin or Bruce at Stiffy and they will send you a ferrule and epoxy and you can repair your 2 sections and be back in the water 24 hrs of cure time later. Then take your time and find a permanent replacement, and have a good spare in the garage.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## aadduci (Mar 29, 2021)

Nick and his guys at 239 in Bonita has stiffys in stock


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I've owned the Hybrid and the Extreme. I prefer the Hybrid solely for it's larger diameter. I feel like I'm working too hard trying to keep a grip on the Extreme. Also, I broke my 21" Extreme about 5 feet from the tip and used the Stiffy repair kit to fix it. That was about a year and a half ago and so far so good.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I like my Guide, the Extreme is too small for my paws.


Same.


----------



## barryh1 (Jan 12, 2012)

I like the Guide after having an Extreme. More durable, comfortable in hand, not appreciably heavier. If you go with the Guide and you have a Tibor or similar push pole holder for your Extreme you'll need to change the clip.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Just to repair my Carbon Marine due to trying to use it on a high tree branch……. My fault and don’t ask….. Having fished a Stiffy Guide, and Extreme, my clear favorite is the Carbon Marine, by a long shot! Being in FL, I’d get their top of the line pole. It’s lighter and more stiff than the stiffy.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Every fly shop I've ever been to in Florida had stiffy push poles hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

You can fix it if it’s a clean brake. Love my MHX pole


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

I second 239 Flies in Bonita. Bought a Stiffy Guide there and they keep a good selection in stock. However the pole is sitting in a friend's garage as a clothing rack until my Evo is finished :/


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Mike tries to fish said:


> I second 239 Flies in Bonita. Bought a Stiffy Guide there and they keep a good selection in stock. However the pole is sitting in a friend's garage as a clothing rack until my Evo is finished :/


I would be careful with that. Kevin Shaw told me before not to leave the pole stored in a bend at all.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

My carbon marine G3LR has been a great pole. Very lightweight and I like the grippy texture. Takes some getting used to but my next pole will be the same one.


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

aadduci said:


> Nick and his guys at 239 in Bonita has stiffys in stock


They were great. I was able to get a pole closer to my home but if I had to trek for one I would have gone there. I'll have to stop by in person my next trip west.


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

Matts said:


> I would be careful with that. Kevin Shaw told me before not to leave the pole stored in a bend at all.


That is good advice. I was mostly joking, the fiend storing it likes to mess with me about it. It's stored above the garage straight as an arrow.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

Carbon Marine


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

By the way if you have a bad break (no clean edges) it’s a simple matter to clean up each piece with a careful hacksaw cut in clean glass before making a repair with the right sized ferrule (or new section if needed). Been doing that for years with my own, much abused poles from time to time…


----------



## bflyfish (Feb 14, 2014)

Charles J. Foschini said:


> This morning after 15 + years and two boats my Stiffy Pushpole Extreme got caught sideways in a chop on the way to flamingo and snapped in two. I’m home early 👎😿
> I need a replacement. My boat is a maverick 17 carbon edition . Previously this boat was on my dolphin renegade .
> 
> I’m thinking of the same PP but curious if there are any lightweight replacements you would also recommend .
> ...



Mangrove Outfitters in Naples has a good stock of Stiffy. Good people to deal with. They have customers coming over from Miami area all the time.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

definitely don't toss it! repair shouldn't take you any time at all


----------

